# Central New York -- looking for millipedes/isopods.



## cassraptor (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello!! I live in Syracuse, Camillus more in specific. I'm looking for places to find interesting isopods and millipedes in my area or relatively close. 

Most places I know are state forests and I dont believe i can take anything out of those. 

Does anyone have any recs or is there anyone in the area who already has some of these inverts in their home?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello Cassraptor!

I used to live in the Syracuse area, Liverpool to be specific. I also lived in Ithaca.

The best place I know of that doesn't require a permit or permission from the land owner is the Finger Lakes National Forest. Its located between Cayuga and Seneca lake. It is about an hour and twenty minute drive from Camillus. You don't need a permit for collecting insects from national forests. (Source: http://www.theskepticalmoth.com/collecting-permits/)

Let us know what you find!


----------



## davehuth (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello explorers: I have family in the Syracuse area and visit frequently. I've been learning about native millipedes, so I'm curious what anyone's been able to find around central NY? Anything interesting lurking out there?


----------



## Major 78 (Dec 30, 2018)

Not in central NY but very far upstate i found a millipede about 4" big...


----------



## JAFUENTES (Dec 31, 2018)

Major 78 said:


> Not in central NY but very far upstate i found a millipede about 4" big...


If it's  redish it's Narceus americanus.  I've seen them at taconic falls near ithaca


----------



## Major 78 (Dec 31, 2018)

JAFUENTES said:


> If it's  redish it's Narceus americanus.  I've seen them at taconic falls near ithaca


I don't recall. I don't even remember where it was lol. I was in some state park thing that was very far upstate, and I flipped the rock looking for some cool inverts and found it. Didn't bother to collect it though,I've never seen anything like it so I assumed it might be rare and dint want to take one from the wild.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Dec 31, 2018)

Major 78 said:


> I don't recall. I don't even remember where it was lol. I was in some state park thing that was very far upstate, and I flipped the rock looking for some cool inverts and found it. Didn't bother to collect it though,I've never seen anything like it so I assumed it might be rare and dint want to take one from the wild.


This is the largest species in upstate so it had to be that, great find since it was at an adult.


----------



## Major 78 (Dec 31, 2018)

JAFUENTES said:


> This is the largest species in upstate so it had to be that, great find since it was at an adult.


It must be that, it had a bit of a reddish tint near the legs. I don't keep pedes though. Looked cool though. I always seem to have luck finding rare inverts in the wild. Idk if they was rare though.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Jan 1, 2019)

Major 78 said:


> It must be that, it had a bit of a reddish tint near the legs. I don't keep pedes though. Looked cool though. I always seem to have luck finding rare inverts in the wild. Idk if they was rare though.


rare over all no, at that size yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hydrophilus (May 1, 2019)

Fellow Syracuse-area invert enthusiast here! Unfortunately we don't have much in the way of large, interesting isopods, and I don't know much about our millipedes. If you don't mind absurdly tiny isopods, in our area we have Hyloniscus riparius, Trichoniscus pusillus, and Haplophthalmus danicus. I've noticed that Hyloniscus predominate in areas that have been disturbed, Trichoniscus in more "pristine" areas since they were among the first non-native introductions when Europeans began importing vegetation containing soil in the 1500s. Porcellio spinicornis is pretty abundant in some of the larger cemeteries I have visited, they love the limestone headstones. None of these species are native, however. I have come across Petaserpes millipedes in the Rochester area, they are pretty neat but small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Odd Pet (May 16, 2019)

Hydrophilus said:


> Fellow Syracuse-area invert enthusiast here! Unfortunately we don't have much in the way of large, interesting isopods, and I don't know much about our millipedes. If you don't mind absurdly tiny isopods, in our area we have Hyloniscus riparius, Trichoniscus pusillus, and Haplophthalmus danicus. I've noticed that Hyloniscus predominate in areas that have been disturbed, Trichoniscus in more "pristine" areas since they were among the first non-native introductions when Europeans began importing vegetation containing soil in the 1500s. Porcellio spinicornis is pretty abundant in some of the larger cemeteries I have visited, they love the limestone headstones. None of these species are native, however. I have come across Petaserpes millipedes in the Rochester area, they are pretty neat but small.


Hi. I breed and sell a lot of exotic species of isopods. If you're interested send me a pm.


----------

